# Brass 260 rem, 243, 7.62x51



## shook1 (Jun 17, 2012)

7.62x51 - 196 pieces military crimped $20
243 win. - 140 pieces once fired $50
260 rem.- 100 pieces norma head stamp all new unfired brass $100

Located darke county oh






























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick Cyders (Mar 13, 2017)

interested in the 243. where are you located?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Add says Darke Co.,Ohio


----------

